# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Hinder van rook door vuurkorf

## vragen

We zaten in de rooklucht van een vuurkorf. We kregen allen last van adem halen. Mogen buren dergelijke vuurkorven gebruiken? Het is geen openvuur, omdat er sprake is van een vuurkorf. De GGD deelt mijn zorgen over de gezondheid van de mensen.

Zie ook https://www.longfonds.nl/sites/defau...met%20logo.pdf

Hebben meer mensen hier last van? De rook kan zelfs kankerverwekkend zijn!

----------

